# You can never have too many clamps



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

I clamped up this, sent a picture to a friend. He told me to use more clamps.

*Before:*









*After:*









Did I do it right???


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

There is actually a mathematical formula that describes the optimum number of clamps for your shop.

Co = Ca + En(Cs) + 1

Where:
Co = Optimum number of clamps
Ca = Current Number of clamps available 
En(Cs) = Sum of the amount of space available in clamp racks, corners or other storage locations

Brian


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> There is actually a mathematical formula that describes the optimum number of clamps for your shop.
> 
> Co = Ca + En(Cs) + 1
> 
> ...


Did I mention Mathematics was never my strong point in school? ROFL


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I think you missed a few spots, can I help?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

It's true…..There's probably near 800 clamps of all descriptions in the shop. I still, on occasion hear "there isn't enough clamps".


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

wow J and Tony you guys trump me(excuse that word) I only have 200-300 and can barely find room for them.


----------



## Smirak (Dec 24, 2016)

> There is actually a mathematical formula that describes the optimum number of clamps for your shop.
> 
> Co = Ca + En(Cs) + 1
> 
> ...


There's a much easier mathematical formula (same as my guns formula)

Clamps you should own = N+1 where N is the number of clamps you already own.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

It's not having enough, it's having enough varieties for each application.

You need to trade all those F-style clamps for Kreg Automaxx clamps.There not as cheap but will save your wrists.


----------

